# Acer ist unzufrieden mit Microsoft Windows 8



## Idefix Windhund (27. Januar 2013)

Der Chef von Acer Inc. aus Taipeh (Taiwan), Jim Wong, findet dass das neue Microsoft Betriebssystem Windows 8 "erklärungsbedürftig" sei. Zitat Jim Wong aus dem Magazin "Wirtschaftswoche": 





> Windows 8 ist zu kompliziert. Die Menschen verstehen das System nicht. Dabei müssen wir ihnen nun helfen


 Zitat Ende.

Acer bietet diesbezüglich nun spezielle Kundencenter an. Windows 8 soll auch ein Grund sein für die mageren Absatzzahlen im Laptop-Markt. Microsofts neues Betriebssystem Windows 8 wurde letztes Jahr 2012 im Herbst eingeführt worden und soll Windows 7 ablösen.

Meine Persönliche Meinung zu Acer und Windows 8 ist im Allgemeinen neutral, beide haben genug Plus/ Minus Eigenschaften. Was ich so spontan denke, wahrscheinlich will Acer die Schuld des mageren Laptopmarktes jemand anderen in die Schuhe schieben. Beziehungsweise mit dem Angebot des "speziellen Kundencenters" etwas auf "Kundenfang" gehen die sich wegen Windows 8 vor einen Neukauf scheuen. 

Was denkt ihr?

Quellen:
Magazin "Wirtschaftswoche" - Microsoft in der Kritik, Acer-Chef: Windows 8 ist zu kompliziert
Persönliche Quelle - Sonntag Aktuell Nr. 4 Woche 4, 35. Jahrgang, S, 27.01.2013
​


----------



## cycosaw (27. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe letzte Woche ein Acer Notebook (Acer Aspire V3-571G :i7 3630QM -GT640M)
 gekauft mit Win8
Find das BS ziemlich mies, und kann es mir auch gut vorstellen, das viele abschrecken. Das System ist nun ja komplett Neu, was die bedienung angeht und übersicht - ist manchmal echt konfus.
Ich persönlich finde Win8 doof -Macht der gewohnheit. Ein Option mit Win7 und ein "kostenlosen" upgrade auf Win8, wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## onliner (27. Januar 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Der Chef von Acer Inc. aus Taipeh (Taiwan), Jim Wong, findet dass das neue Microsoft Betriebssystem Windows 8 "erklärungsbedürftig" sei. Zitat Jim Wong aus dem Magazin "Wirtschaftswoche":  Zitat Ende.
> 
> Acer bietet diesbezüglich nun spezielle Kundencenter an. Windows 8 soll auch ein Grund sein für die mageren Absatzzahlen im Laptop-Markt. Microsofts neues Betriebssystem Windows 8 wurde letztes Jahr 2012 im Herbst eingeführt worden und soll Windows 7 ablösen.
> 
> ...


 Er hat nicht ganz unrecht, dass Windows8 erklärungsnot hat. Aber auch wie Du es schon meintest, sieht das sehr nach Marketingstrategie aus. Da der Weltweite absatz nicht so Stagniert hat wie zur Einführung von Windows 8. 

Sinnigerweise gab es anfang des Jahres eine News von itespresso.de.
[qoute= 2.Jan.2013von [B]Mehmet Toprak[/B]]
So schnell kann es gehen. Die vor kaum fünf Jahren eingeführte neue  Produktkategorie der Netbooks steht 2013 wohl vor dem Aus. Zwei der  letzten Anbieter, Acer und Asus,  wollen nach Presseberichten die Produktion einstellen. Das geht aus  Meldungen einiger Newsdienste hervor, die sich dabei auf die taiwanische  Digitimes berufen. Eine Bestätigung von Acer und Asus dazu liegt  allerdings noch nicht vor.[/quote]
Quelle: Asus und Acer bauen keine Netbooks mehr

Das nun Acer ein Kundencenter einführen möchte, ist in meinen Augen  nichts weiteres als ein neues Segment zu erschliessen und ein teure  Hotline zu eröffnen. "Dafür bietet Acer spezielle Kundencenter an"  ...hehe.. Wer Acerprodukte mit Win8 hat Zugriff auf den "fast"  kostenlosen Kundencenter.

Windows 8 sollte sich erst mal durchsetzen, wenn das nicht klappen sollte und der selbige misserfolg wie Vista wird, steht ja schon Windows Blue in den Startlöchern


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2013)

Bitte keine Zeitungsartikel kopieren und hier einfügen (entfernt). Danke.


----------



## Allwisser (27. Januar 2013)

mensch acer, spar dir doch den sch... und biete weiterhin laptops mit win 7 an. ihr würdet reissenden absatz finden


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (27. Januar 2013)

Acer findet eben egal ob win 7 oder win 8 keinen Absatz, daher der Versuch jemand anderen zur rechenschaft zu ziehen 

BTW: Mein Konto ist leer da hat wohl jemand zu wenig Geld auf mein Konto eingezahlt u know ?


----------



## Julian1303 (27. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab auf meinem Laptop Windows 8 installiert. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, es ist eine Frage der Gewöhnung, bis auf den Start-Button vermisse ich nix. Ist Alles da wenn man weiß wo. Und der Desktop schaut genauso aus. Ich komm mit Win 8 super klar. Schade nur das Microsoft so engstirnig ignorant ihren Mist durchsetzt, grad was die Modern UI auf NICHT- Touchscreens betrifft. Da bin ich schon enttäuscht, vielleicht sollten die in Win 9 dann dem User überlassen welche Oberfläche er nutzen möchte und auch kann, dann bitte mit Start-Button.
Den Acer-Chef versteh ich da aber nicht ganz, denn ich hab ne knappe Woche gebraucht alles wieder zu finden was ich aus Win 7 kenne und auch brauche.


----------



## eSportWarrior (27. Januar 2013)

Naja Win 8 ist für Neueinsteiger und für alte Win7 Veteranen anfangs schon extrem Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Da durch die Oberfläche nichts vereinfacht sondern vieles einfach nur umständlicher gemacht wurde.


----------



## Xtreme RS (27. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte mir eines der größeren Modelle der Windows 8 Tablets von Acer kaufen.
Letztendlich hab ich die Bestellung wieder stoniert, da die Lieferzeit mehrere Monate betrug.

Die sollen nicht über miesen Absatz jammern, wenn keine Ware da ist.


----------



## Ahab (27. Januar 2013)

Acer erzeugt keinen Reiz bei den Usern. Die bieten Billigprodukte an, sonst nichts. Ich kenne kein Acer-Device, oder generell keine Produktstrategie, die sich irgendwie vom Markt abgehoben hätte. Das ist bei vielen nicht anders, aber die halten wenigstens ihr Maul. Acer jammert und lästert gegen Microsoft, gibtanderen die Schuld dass ihre Produkte nicht wie iPads aus den Regalen gerupft werden, aber selber machen sie keinen verdammten Finger krumm, um mal grandiose Hardware zu kreieren.

Acer baut Schrott und das scheint so langsam bei den Leuten anzukommen. Und das netteste, das ich über Acer sagen kann, ist: sie sind schwaches Mittelmaß. Und um mit _der_ Mittelmäßigkeit, die sie an den Tag legen, Erfolg zu haben, müsste Acer seine Produkt einfach zu konkurrenzlosen Schleuderpreisen anbieten. 

Acer könnte Windows 8 vollkommen egal sein, wenn sie herausragende Produkte herstellen würden. Das tun sie nicht, also reduziert man sie auf das Betriebssystem das auf den Geräten läuft und es geschieht ihnen völlig recht. Von mir aus können die weg vom Fenster, es wäre kein Verlust.


----------



## derP4computer (27. Januar 2013)

> Acer ist unzufrieden mit Microsoft Windows 8


Dann bin ich ja nicht alleine, bist jetzt läuft es auf meinem Rechner, kann dem nix abgewinnen auch wenn ich noch so lange teste.


----------



## DarthLAX (27. Januar 2013)

naja - ich hatte windumm/windoof 8 in einer V-Box am laufen, kurz bevor es raus kam und ich muss sagen:

win7 schlägt diesen rotz (auf meinem PC - daten siehe signatur) immer, weil ich mich einfach mit auskenne (d.h. ich alles finde was ich brauche und was ich suche) und die einspaarungen bei der Prozessorbelastung und das etwas schneller starten? - sorry, aber so eilig hab ich es nicht (bin es fast noch gewöhnt das man sich bis ein lade-screen vorbei ist nen kaffee holen konnte - gut manchmal nervt es, aber das sind anwendungen die auch unter win8 zeit brauchen würden)

d.h. ich halte mich von win 8 erst mal fern...(will nicht mal das "günstige" ubdate haben, sorry aber ich bleib bei 7 - bis sie das einstellen (also den support) und bis dahin hat es hoffentlich schon was neues 

anmerkung: falls ich mir nen tablet kaufe bin ich am überlegen wegen win 8 (aber nicht diese billig-version für arm-architektur sondern schon das normale)...aber das ist auch erst mal nur so eine überlegung

mfg LAX


----------



## Iceananas (27. Januar 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> Acer erzeugt keinen Reiz bei den Usern. Die bieten Billigprodukte an, sonst nichts. Ich kenne kein Acer-Device, oder generell keine Produktstrategie, die sich irgendwie vom Markt abgehoben hätte. Das ist bei vielen nicht anders, aber die halten wenigstens ihr Maul. Acer jammert und lästert gegen Microsoft, gibtanderen die Schuld dass ihre Produkte nicht wie iPads aus den Regalen gerupft werden, aber selber machen sie keinen verdammten Finger krumm, um mal grandiose Hardware zu kreieren.
> 
> Acer baut Schrott und das scheint so langsam bei den Leuten anzukommen. Und das netteste, das ich über Acer sagen kann, ist: sie sind schwaches Mittelmaß. Und um mit _der_ Mittelmäßigkeit, die sie an den Tag legen, Erfolg zu haben, müsste Acer seine Produkt einfach zu konkurrenzlosen Schleuderpreisen anbieten.
> 
> Acer könnte Windows 8 vollkommen egal sein, wenn sie herausragende Produkte herstellen würden. Das tun sie nicht, also reduziert man sie auf das Betriebssystem das auf den Geräten läuft und es geschieht ihnen völlig recht. Von mir aus können die weg vom Fenster, es wäre kein Verlust.


 
Also das Ding finde ich schon sexy Acer Aspire S7-391-73534G25aws (NX.M3EEG.011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer hat für mich eigentlich schon recht, Win8 ist für Einsteiger verwirrend. Normalerweise kommt man z.B. nicht auf die Idee, "Herunterfahren" bei "Einstellungen" zu suchen  oder mit der Maus an den oberen Bildschirmecken rumfummeln, bis die Seitenmenüs kommen. Ich finde die Bedienung ohne Touchscreen schon etwas grenzwertig.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Januar 2013)

Ach nö, nicht schon wieder ne Pro-Kontra-Diskussuion zu Win8. Das wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2013)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Also das Ding finde ich schon sexy Acer Aspire S7-391-73534G25aws (NX.M3EEG.011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> .


 Langweilig. das sieht aus wie ein Air. 
Und zu teuer.


----------



## Ahab (27. Januar 2013)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Also das Ding finde ich schon sexy Acer Aspire S7-391-73534G25aws (NX.M3EEG.011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Acer hat für mich eigentlich schon recht, Win8 ist für Einsteiger verwirrend. Normalerweise kommt man z.B. nicht auf die Idee, "Herunterfahren" bei "Einstellungen" zu suchen  oder mit der Maus an den oberen Bildschirmecken rumfummeln, bis die Seitenmenüs kommen. Ich finde die Bedienung ohne Touchscreen schon etwas grenzwertig.


 
Auf die Anspielung hatte ich es fast schon abgesehen.  Es ist leider das einzige Device das den haben-wollen-Trieb zumindest ET-was kitzelt. Und dafür kostet es auch gleich 1,6k. Der Rest ist echt Laptop von der Stange. Und das W700... Der Designer der sich die Docking-Station und das ganze drumherum ausgedacht hat muss wirklich in einer Irrenanstalt aufgelesen worden sein.


----------



## fire2002de (27. Januar 2013)

Acer hat schon recht, viele wollen dieses krüppel Windows nicht und da bleibt die Ware der großen auch mal liegen. das letzte Notebook war ein Asus mit Windows 7 im oberen Segment den bis auf 3 Modelle wollten die mir keine weiteren mit Windows 7 verkaufen. Optionen für ein Betriebssystem standen gar nicht zur Auswahl.....

quasi friss den dreck oder kauf wo anders... und das merkt Acer.  Acer braut gutes zeug doch wenn die ihr Angebot begrenzt halten sind sie selber schuld. 
auf jedenfalls war das Asus zwar teuer als das angepeilte aber nun bin ich damit zufrieden ^^ 
mfg


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Januar 2013)

Auch Fujitsu gibt Windows 8 die Schuld an rückläufigen Verkaufszahlen...
Fujitsu: Geringe Nachfrage nach Windows 8 | B2B | futurezone.at: Technology-News


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Auch Fujitsu gibt Windows 8 die Schuld an rückläufigen Verkaufszahlen...
> Fujitsu: Geringe Nachfrage nach Windows 8 | B2B | futurezone.at: Technology-News



Kann sein dass sie nicht ganz Unrecht haben  würde mir aktuell kein win8 Fertigprodukt kaufen, weil ich win8 garnicht mag


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Januar 2013)

Mich haben auch schon Leute gefragt, wo man noch einen neuen Laptop mit Windows 7 bekommt


----------



## AeroX (27. Januar 2013)

Ich finds auch ziemlich kompliziert, da ist mir win 7 wesentlich lieber.


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich finds auch ziemlich kompliziert, da ist mir win 7 wesentlich lieber.



Dito. Allein dass es nicht mal den Start Button gibt


----------



## AeroX (27. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dito. Allein dass es nicht mal den Start Button gibt


 
Also ich das win 8 bei einem neu gekauften laptop von meinem dad einrichten wollte musste ich auch erstmal gucken und raten


----------



## >M.Pain (27. Januar 2013)

In meinen Augen sind alle Schuld sowohl Microsoft und die Hersteller.
Hab mir selber auch das Win8 Pro auf mein Lenovo U310 installiert da ich es günstig bekommen habe. Die Vorteile sind das es ein bisschen flotter läuft und der Akku länger hält.
Was die Bedienung betrifft, so hab ich mich nach einer halben Stunde zurechtgefunden, an der Bedienung ist nichts kompliziert.
Was mir persönlich nicht gefällt ist nicht die Metroansicht an sich sondern die Tatsache das sie nicht durchgehend ist und es noch zu wenige Apps gibt. Deshalb hab ich mir die Classic Shell installiert und habe somit ein besseres Win7. Entweder richtig Metro oder gar nicht. Da ich eh noch Linux Mint drauf habe kommt bei mir Win 8 auch kaum noch zum Einsatz.

Was die Hersteller betrifft, also bitte die sollen mal lieber anständige Touchfähige Geräte auf den Markt bringen die das Geld auch wert sind. Wieso in Gottesnamen soll ich ein Kastriertes Gerät mehr als 1000 Euro bezahlen wenn ich dafür auch ein besser ausgestattetes  Notebook kaufen kann.
Ich meine diese mickrigen CPU`s und SSD die verbaut werden.
Was die Konzepte angeht mehr schlecht als Recht, hier ein B.s.p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Welcher Irre hat sich bitte den Scheiss ausgedacht, nutzbar als Tablet mit Tasta auf der Rückseite sehr schlau.

Das beste Konzept meiner Meinung nach ist immer noch dieses hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte die Möglichkeit das Teil zu Testen und muss sagen bis jetzt eins der besten Geräte auf dem Markt, wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre bei der Hardware Ausstattung.

Eben das Problem ist mehr die mangelnde Innovation bei den Herstellern als Win 8.


----------



## Iceananas (28. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Langweilig. das sieht aus wie ein Air.
> Und zu teuer.



Nun ja, als ich das Ding im Internet gesehen habe, dachte ich auch: nett, aber nix besonderes. Aber dann hab ich das Teil in echt angefasst, und es hat schon ein leichtes haben-muss Gefühl ausgelöst. Das Teil ist unglaublich filigran und zugleich stabil, ich finds viel viel Schicker als ein Air. Der Full-HD Touchscreen sieht auch unglaublich geil aus. Aber gut, 1k6 würde ich jetzt trotzdem nicht hinblechen wollen 



Ahab schrieb:


> Auf die Anspielung hatte ich es fast schon abgesehen.  Es ist leider das einzige Device das den haben-wollen-Trieb zumindest ET-was kitzelt. Und dafür kostet es auch gleich 1,6k. Der Rest ist echt Laptop von der Stange. Und das W700... Der Designer der sich die Docking-Station und das ganze drumherum ausgedacht hat muss wirklich in einer Irrenanstalt aufgelesen worden sein.


 
Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen, das Design ist teils fürchterlich. 

Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass Win8 nicht sonderlich gut ankommt und zumindest Teil der Misere ist. Win8 ist für ein Touchscreen relativ cool zu bedienen, wegen den Wischgesten und Touchoptimierung. Aber mit Maus+Tastatur finde ich die Bedienung wirklich ziemlich albern.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Januar 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> Acer hat schon recht, viele wollen dieses krüppel Windows nicht und da bleibt die Ware der großen auch mal liegen. das letzte Notebook war ein Asus mit Windows 7 im oberen Segment den bis auf 3 Modelle wollten die mir keine weiteren mit Windows 7 verkaufen. Optionen für ein Betriebssystem standen gar nicht zur Auswahl.....
> 
> quasi friss den dreck oder kauf wo anders... und das merkt Acer. Acer braut gutes zeug doch wenn die ihr Angebot begrenzt halten sind sie selber schuld.
> auf jedenfalls war das Asus zwar teuer als das angepeilte aber nun bin ich damit zufrieden ^^
> mfg


 
Also ich weiss ja nicht, du kaufst dir ein teureres oder anderes Notebook als geplant nur weil da Win 8 Vorinstalliert ist?
Ist ja echt nicht so schwierig selber Windows 7 auf ein Notebook zu installieren. Von daher spielt es eigentlich auch überhaupt keine Rolle mit welchem OS das Gerät verkauft wird. Ich spreche jetzt hier eher Leute an die sich selber ein Gerät aufsetzen können. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die nach dem Kauf erstmal den Powerknopf suchen und sich schwertun einen "Benutzernamen" einzugeben und auf Enter zu drücken -.-

Acer ist auch eine marke die ich JEDEM meiner Verwandten und Kollegen ausrede, wenn sie mich fragen welches Notebook sie kaufen sollen.


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2013)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Meine Persönliche Meinung zu Acer und Windows 8 ist im Allgemeinen neutral, beide haben genug Plus/ Minus Eigenschaften. Was ich so spontan denke, wahrscheinlich will Acer die Schuld des mageren Laptopmarktes jemand anderen in die Schuhe schieben. Beziehungsweise mit dem Angebot des "speziellen Kundencenters" etwas auf "Kundenfang" gehen die sich wegen Windows 8 vor einen Neukauf scheuen.


Ganz genau. Bekannter Maßen sinkt der PC Absatz generell stark, seit dem die Tablets auf dem Vormarsch sind. Aber ich bin da doch recht zuversichtlich Im Unternehmsumfeld wird immer mehr über Windows 8 geredet und die Vorteile liegen dabei auf der Hand. Ich denke der Abwärtstrend wird stagnieren in diesem Jahr, bzw. nur noch leicht zurückgehen. Mit steigenden ABsätzen von Windos 8 pro Tablets könnte es sogar einen kleinen Aufschub im PC Segment geben.

MfG


----------



## Frequenzwasser (28. Januar 2013)

Die Metro UI an sich ist doch garnicht das Problem an Windows 8. 
Kacheldesign kann auch, ebenso wie Android 4.X, mit Maus / Tastatur ganz gut bedient werden und packt alles auf einen Screen.

Was aber der Coup de Grace für das System ist, sind doch diese vollkommen abstrakt verbauten Pfade, etwa vom Desktop zu den Einstellungen. 
Und warum ich erst drei Klicks machen muss, ehe ich das System herunterfahren muss, ist mir auch unverständlich.

Im Endeffekt war W7 doch schon ganz gut eingerichtet mit der breiten Taskbar, das Startmenü touch-tauglich gemacht und schon wäre m.M.n. alles shiny gewesen...


----------



## Tiz92 (28. Januar 2013)

Acer will nur die Schuld von wenig verkauften Laptops jemand in die Schuhe schieben.

Und zu Win8: ich bleib noch bei 7 bis DX12 mit Win 9 kommt oder ähnliches. Dann wird wahrscheinlich alles aufgerüstet.


----------



## OdlG (28. Januar 2013)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt man z.B. nicht auf die Idee, "Herunterfahren" bei "Einstellungen" zu suchen


Drück doch einfach Alt+F4 und dann Eingabetaste. So mach ich es seit 10 Jahren 


Frequenzwasser schrieb:


> Was aber der Coup de Grace für das System ist, sind doch diese vollkommen abstrakt verbauten Pfade, etwa vom Desktop zu den Einstellungen.
> Und warum ich erst drei Klicks machen muss, ehe ich das System herunterfahren muss, ist mir auch unverständlich.


Rechtsklick in die Ecke unten links und du hast Verknüpfungen zu den meisten Einstellungsmenüs. Das geht deutlich flotter als bei Win7.

Und Leute, es ist doch egal, welches OS beim Kauf eines Gerätes drauf ist. Als würde in diesem Forum irgendjemand mit den Massen an vorinstallierter Software arbeiten wollen. Wer macht denn bitte keine Neuinstallation nach dem Kauf?


----------



## Bulletproof_Van (28. Januar 2013)

Problem ist das Acer keine Qualitätsprodukte anbieten kann. Ich kenne viele Leute die nach Ihren dritten billig Notebook endlich was vernümpftiges haben möchten. Und da ist Acer eher die letzte Adresse die man ansteuert. Das mit Windows 7 oder 8 ist eine Gewöhnungssache. Ich habe grade mal 2 Std gebraucht und bei vielen Bekannten hab ich das System eingerichtet. Man sucht leider an den alten Stellen aber die gibt es nicht mehr in dieser Form. Windows 8 will einfacher sein durch (Reduzierung von Schaltflächen). Man soll sich nicht mit langen Konfigurationen Quälen, anschalten und surfen, E-mails abrufen, Apps nutzen, dass dies nicht jeder Windowsnutzer haben möchte kann ich verstehen. Ich bin zufrieden, einschalten und ich hab dank der Metro UI die ich angepasst habe alles auf einem Schirm, mir fehlen noch einige Programme als app wie z.B VLC player, Winamp etc.


----------



## Ahab (28. Januar 2013)

Bulletproof_Van schrieb:


> Ich bin zufrieden, einschalten und ich hab dank der Metro UI die ich angepasst habe alles auf einem Schirm, mir fehlen noch einige Programme als app wie z.B VLC player, Winamp etc.


 
Als geneigter Desktop-User ist man ja aber nicht auf die Apps angewiesen, auf herkömmliche Art und Weise lassen sich die genannten Apps ja nach wie vor weiternutzen. Interessant wird das erst bei Windows RT.


----------



## GreatDay (28. Januar 2013)

So kompliziert kann Windows 8 gar nicht sein, wenn selbst meine Mutter, die wirklich sehr selten am PC ist, bestens damit zurecht kommt und selbst ohne "Startleiste" an ihre Daten kommt.
- vielleicht überschätze ich euch ja auch

Ich finde Windows 8 sehr gut, was soll ich mit dem angestaubten Win7 wenn ich so ein abgestimmtes Produkt bekomme, welches -noch- sehr günstig ist.
Außerdem ist die Metro, in meinen Augen, eine verbesserte Startleiste mit der DAUs klar kommen können vorausgesetzt man möchte es auch.

Aber ganz ehrlich, wir sind in meinem PC-Hardwareforum und die meisten von euch sind doch sehr fortgeschritten mit ihren Kenntnissen und dann Posten welche von euch wie kompliziert die Bedienung - lächerlich
Sicher ist es Geschmacksache aber man kann es auch übertreiben und im laufe der Zeit werden die meisten hier eh auf Windows 8 upgraden und das ist völlig legitim.
Meiner Meinung nach ist Windows 8 ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, alle Geräte werden miteinander verknüpft und kommunizieren problemlos miteinander.

Gruß
GreatDay


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2013)

GreatDay schrieb:


> So kompliziert kann Windows 8 gar nicht sein, wenn selbst meine Mutter, die wirklich sehr selten am PC ist, bestens damit zurecht kommt und selbst ohne "Startleiste" an ihre Daten kommt.
> - vielleicht überschätze ich euch ja auch


Man muss eben bereit sein, seine Gewohnheiten zu ändern und das sind viele diesbezüglich nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Januar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja nicht, du kaufst dir ein teureres oder anderes Notebook als geplant nur weil da Win 8 Vorinstalliert ist?
> Ist ja echt nicht so schwierig selber Windows 7 auf ein Notebook zu installieren. Von daher spielt es eigentlich auch überhaupt keine Rolle mit welchem OS das Gerät verkauft wird. Ich spreche jetzt hier eher Leute an die sich selber ein Gerät aufsetzen können.


 
Ansich richtig was du sagst. Problem ist nur das du meistens dann keine Treiber für Win7 findest, weil der Hersteller dafür keine macht weil es das Produkt nur mit Win8 gibt.
Habe das mal mit einem Laptop gehabt mit Vista. Hab mir gedacht haust lieber XP drauf und was war keinen W-LAN treiber gehabt also ging W-Lan nicht darum musste wieder Vista drauf.
Die Hersteller mach grad bei den günstigen Lappis so wenig wie möglich und dazu gehört es auch Treiber nicht do zu Programmieren das sie auf mehreren Winversionen laufen.
Kann natürlich sein das es bei Win8 nicht so extrem ist und die Treiber auch auf Win7 laufen.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Januar 2013)

Ich finds Klasse wie hier alle Acer schlecht reden.
Für meinen Geschmack reicht ein Acer Laptop...

Das Acer keinen Bock auf Windows 8 hat wundert mich nicht...
Ich bin zwar eigentlich offen für neues, mir hat sogar Vista gefallen, aber Windows 8 ist der letzte Rotz.
Die sollen mal schön wieder Windows 7 vertreiben!


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2013)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Die sollen mal schön wieder Windows 7 vertreiben!


Ich glaube nicht das Acer gezwungen wird Windows 8 zu nehmen...^^ 

MfG


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Januar 2013)

Und womit? 

Mit Recht!



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Acer gezwungen wird Windows 8 zu nehmen...^^
> 
> MfG


 
Das nicht, aber sie werden de facto erpresst. Für Windows 7 müssen die dreifachen Lizenzabgaben geleistet werden, das macht Microsoft immer so, um sicherzugehen dass auch ja die neue Version in Umlauf kommt.


----------



## DaStash (28. Januar 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber sie werden de facto erpresst. Für Windows 7 müssen die dreifachen Lizenzabgaben geleistet werden, das macht Microsoft immer so, um sicherzugehen dass auch ja die neue Version in Umlauf kommt.


Generell oder eher temporär? Zur Zeit läuft nämlich nur eine Rabattaktion. Die gibts, bzw. gabs bei den Vorgängerversionen auch.

MfG


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Januar 2013)

Jetzt muss sich der etwas bescheidene Support auch noch um andere Sachen kümmern. Kein Wunder das sie da anfangen zu wettern. In der ct' war ein guter Bericht über Win 8 und das zeigt halt auch mal die diversen Vorteile eines Win 8. Na ja, dann muss sich der Support mal auch was aneignen, anstatt immer einen vorgefertigten Text (So hat man das Gefühl.) runter zu labern.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. Januar 2013)

Win8 auf dem Handy, oder Tablet, ist in Ordnung, aber auf dem PC mag ich es gar nicht, aber nur solange, bis ich leider dazu gezwungen werde, oder ein brauchbar besseres den Speicherraum meiner Computer erblickt.

Einen schönen Nebeneffekt hat's trotzdem im medizinischen Bereich.
Meine "Fitnessguri" hat sich doch tatsächlich einen großen Wischmonitor angeschafft und gibt Kurse für Reha. 
Das funktioniert sehr gut für die Erlangung motorischer Bewegungsabläufe der funktionsgestörten Arme und Beine, zumal das Hirn parallel dazu, zusätzlich andere Aufgaben bewältigen muß, auch herkömmlich am PC anfallende. 
Der daraus erlangte positive Gesundheitszustand wird sehr viel früher erreicht und findet recht regen Zuspruch durch die Probanten. 

Acer hat mich auch bisher nicht interessiert, läßt sich aber größtenteils im Notebooksektor prima selbst reparieren und hat eine immernoch oft nötige gute Ersatzteilversorgung mit moderaten Preisen für die Standardprodukte.


----------



## Blediator16 (29. Januar 2013)

Microsoft war dumm "Metro" in den Vordergeund zu stellen, denn Win8 ist wie Win7 nur ohne dem klassischen Startknopf. Der klassische Startknopf wurde durch das "Metrostartmenü" ersetzt und sonst ist alles fast gleich nur schneller. Sehr schlechtes Marketing von MS.


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2013)

Blediator16 schrieb:


> Microsoft war dumm "Metro" in den Vordergeund zu stellen, denn Win8 ist wie Win7 nur ohne dem klassischen Startknopf. Der klassische Startknopf wurde durch das "Metrostartmenü" ersetzt und sonst ist alles fast gleich nur schneller. Sehr schlechtes Marketing von MS.


Wenn Microsft so dumm war, frage ich mich warum sie dann bis Anfang Jannuar 2013 60 Mio. Lizensen verkauft haben, was dem gleichen Schnitt wie bei der Einführung von dem geliebten Win7 entspricht. 

Das Problem ist nicht Win 8 generell der rückläufige Absatz von klassischen PCs und die schlechte Verbreitung von Ultrabooks. Die Leute sind einfach nicht mehr bereit so viel Geld für PC Hardware auszugeben.

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Januar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn Microsft so dumm war, frage ich mich warum sie dann bis Anfang Jannuar 2013 60 Mio. Lizensen verkauft haben, was dem gleichen Schnitt wie bei der Einführung von dem geliebten Win7 entspricht.
> 
> Das Problem ist nicht Win 8 generell der rückläufige Absatz von klassischen PCs und die schlechte Verbreitung von Ultrabooks. Die Leute sind einfach nicht mehr bereit so viel Geld für PC Hardware auszugeben.
> 
> MfG



Man sieht ja immer wieder Werbung im TV zu Win8, wie ein junges Kind alles wunderbar bedienen kann, malen, skype usw.


----------



## Pyroneo (29. Januar 2013)

Also Windows 8 ist nicht annähernd so schlecht wie hier viele schreiben. Die neue Startmenu-Oberfläche ist mist ja, aber mit einem kleinen zusatz tool wie Slassic-Shell ist das System super. Das man erst ein zusatz tool braucht um ständig direkt auf den desktop zu booten ist nicht toll aber leicht machbar, zumal W8  viel Ressourcen schonender ist als noch Windows 7, bei meinen 3 PC auf denen Windows 8 mittlerweile läuft ist der Arbeitsspeicher leerer, und die Systeme laufen gefühlt schneller. Es sind 3 vollkommen Unterschiedliche Systeme aber bei allen gab es geschwindigkeit vorteile, vor allem in Verbindung mit einer SSD. Spiele laufen genauso gut bzw schlecht wie unter Windows 7.


----------



## highspeedpingu (30. Januar 2013)

> Wenn Microsft so dumm war, frage ich mich warum sie dann bis Anfang  Jannuar 2013 60 Mio. Lizensen verkauft haben, was dem gleichen Schnitt  wie bei der Einführung von dem geliebten Win7 entspricht.



Weil es auf fast allen "Fertig Kisten" / Note- und Netbooks schon drauf ist und es Leute gibt die bei 15 - 50€ das Risiko eingegangen sind...

MS wird sich noch wundern wenn die Preise jetzt angehoben werden.


----------

